# Just back from Ravi's



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

:dance::dance::dance:reggers:

That is all


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What did you have?

I can't get enough of the chicken handi (with extra chillies).

Everytime I have someone visiting, Ravi's is the first place I take them. Without fail, it's always their favourite meal!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You went straight to the lounge!!! Hahahaahahahaha.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> What did you have?
> 
> I can't get enough of the chicken handi (with extra chillies).
> 
> Everytime I have someone visiting, Ravi's is the first place I take them. Without fail, it's always their favourite meal!


Chicken handi, chicken jalfrezi and buttered chicken, all was lush.

We took a friend that's been with us the last 3 days, but before that he's been with another mate for two weeks and been doing pricier options like Frankies and high end brunches.

He said the same, best meal he's had the entire trip


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you go to the one in Satwa or the new one in Bur Dubai? I've only ever been to the Satwa one....I want to go to Ravi's too!!! I'll probably pay a visit this Saturday. :hungry:


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

woahwoahwoah im already drooling! What is Ravi's?? Indian food? Mmmm


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> woahwoahwoah im already drooling! What is Ravi's?? Indian food? Mmmm


It's amazing Pakistani food, great value for money and simple awesome! We had an Expatforum night out there a month or so ago. We should do another one soon!!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Only went there once. Found it unbelievably overhyped and probably overpriced (if that's possible) considering how crappy the place looks.

I do keep hearing good things about it but I'm not sure whether it's for the quality, or the novelty value. Might give it one more try.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey wait a minute people, what about Karachi Darbar, best place in town for indigestion and food poisoning


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> Only went there once. Found it unbelievably overhyped and probably overpriced (if that's possible) considering how crappy the place looks.
> 
> I do keep hearing good things about it but I'm not sure whether it's for the quality, or the novelty value. Might give it one more try.


Overpriced??  Are you sure you've got the same place? Ravi's is a Dubai institution.
-


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not struck by the quality to be honest. I have been there 3 times now and its a bit blahhhh.

The last time I went I had spoken to a Pakistani work colleague of mine who stated that i had ordered the wrong food, basically the "english" stuff they do because they are popular now. So being brave I ordered a strange sounding dish, and was basically served a dish of minced brains, heart, kidney and other treats! Not good. Biriyani is good though.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Overpriced??  Are you sure you've got the same place? Ravi's is a Dubai institution.
> -


By overpriced I mean the place is just so cheap looking and cheap feeling that it's not even worth the 30 or so dirhams a meal costs!

Everything was rushed, busy with dubious looking hygiene and food that reflected the price.

Another popular one with a similar ghetto feel is Special Ostad near Musalla Towers. It's a family Iranian restaurant which gets amazing reviews, but really the food is pretty standard Iranian fare, reflected in the price. Even chains like Sadaf etc have better food for not much more money.

I go to fine dining establishments once in a while but being a non-drinker I eat a lot in non-alcohol serving restaurants with many meals costing not much more than Ravi's for a lot better service, seating and food.

Lots of expats seem to love it though.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Those of you familiar with london need to check out Tayyabs or Mirch Masala for examples of a cheap restaurant with awesome pakistani food in much better surroundings.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tayyabs is fantastic, but I wouldn't say it was overly cheap when I was there 2 months ago.

With Ravi's you're not paying for the wallpaper and the overly friendly Filipinos who make you say hello to all 20 of them, you're paying for the food, the ambience and the general laid back attitude, and 60 Dhs for a meal for 2 that leaves both of you well fed and close to bursting point is excellent value for money.

Karachi Darbar as mentioned above is really good too.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> With Ravi's you're not paying for the wallpaper and the overly friendly Filipinos who make you say hello to all 20 of them, you're paying for the food, the ambience and the general laid back attitude, and 60 Dhs for a meal for 2 that leaves both of you well fed and close to bursting point is excellent value for money.


Exactly it's a restaurant to serve the residents of Satwa, not some themed place for westerns that feel like sluming it once in a while.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Exactly it's a restaurant to serve the residents of Satwa, not some themed place for westerns that feel like sluming it once in a while.


I love "slumming" it at Ravi's in Satwa. 
The one across from Burjuman is all nice and clean looking.
Ravi really is my favorite restaurant in town.
Not only is the butter chicken fantastic, but the mutton masala (green masala with sliced ginger and a bit spicy) and vegetable fry are unbelievable!
Oh, and the biryani is nothing to scoff at. Yet another good dish.
Pamela - what's this you say about a Ravi forum night?
It's unfortunate that I missed it - so we should do it again 
SOON!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love Ravi's and think we should try the new one at Burdubai next! 
Moe, Karachi Darbar is great too! You're obviously one of those newbies who thinks Dubai begins and ends at the Marina!
And for anyone who hasn't tried it yet, Brain Masala rocks at both places. Just ask them to mince it up real nice whilst stir frying


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL I haven't gone to the Marina in ages! I've been around Dubai for a while actually but the KDR remark is an inside joke I have with a Pakistani friend of mine


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Tayyab in London is awesome - just the best food, though the queues there can be a bit too long at times........... that's when we usually shift over to Lahore Kebab House on the Whitechapal Road. Oh well.... I will add my 2 pence worth for Dubai - there is this 'shack' looking restaurant called 'Al Maghazi' in Al Qusais (opposite Dubai Grand Hotel). It's a joint that seems to be frequented by taxi drivers only. Anyway - stumbled across the joint one day and I have to say, it's the best food I've had in Dubai so far. Pakistani food, VERY CHEAP. I usually walk out of that place having spent 8 DHS MAX and have unlimited FRESH naan breads and 2 curries a salad and drink. Best value by far. But I will say this, the place looks a bit dirty, but because the turnover of food is HIGH, it's safe to say that the food is always fresh. Not the kind of joint I'd take the family too (100% blokes in there) - but again, food and value for money has to be the BEST in Dubai so far. 

Funny as me and the Mrs were discussing this last night. We went to Burj-Al-Hamam in Dubai Mall overlooking the lake there. Paid over 200 DHS per head and the food was CRAP. I mean pure POO-POO. The shish tawook came out with a dried out naan bread with a few bits of chicken in there. No sauces, condiments or anything on it. I was embarrassed how poor the presentation, food, service (everything) was. We concluded that we only PAID for the view over the serpentine to watch the water show over dinner. Was absolutely awful! BEWARE!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah if you're expecting great Arabic food, don't go to the expensive restaurants. They're there to make money off tourists and make Arabs who eat there look important. Wafi Gourmet is similar, you pay a lot for less and sometimes the food is just average.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Had my first KDR experience this evening in Karama.
Peshwari Mutton had great flavor! (Star of the show)
Ate like a king with two mains, two sides, salad, naan, water, and chai for 42 dhs...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

oooh where in karama is it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's in Karama Shopping Complex....where you find the best designer handbags, watches, etc.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I go to the fish market for those...  

Is the karama shopping complex the same thing?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, it's the same thing. The Fish Market is on one end and Karachi Darbar is on the other end of the road.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

awesome..  thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

One thing I don't like about them (well THE sticking point) is that their curry base is the same so when I order Butter Chicken or Tikka Masala, they taste pretty much the same to me!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> I'm not struck by the quality to be honest. I have been there 3 times now and its a bit blahhhh.
> 
> The last time I went I had spoken to a Pakistani work colleague of mine who stated that i had ordered the wrong food, basically the "english" stuff they do because they are popular now. So being brave I ordered a strange sounding dish, and was basically served a dish of minced brains, heart, kidney and other treats! Not good. Biriyani is good though.


Good lord, this sounds quite scary man!!!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Pamela why dont u organise another dinner @ Ravi's (the new one opposite Bur Juman) for the forum plsss


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Exactly it's a restaurant to serve the residents of Satwa, not some themed place for westerns that feel like sluming it once in a while.


Honestly mate, I can see why the residents of Satwa would eat there, but your second comment is what I felt was the case when I see westerners there.

I went there a second time last week to try again. First time I had butter chicken, this time had Peshwari mutton, and daal fry.


Dal fry was pretty much the only decent thing, everything else it's not worth it imo. It's like the worst cuts of meat imaginable and really for me I think not even worth the fiver it cost.

Any random Curry shop in East London (whitechapel, Stepney Green etc) will serve you a better cleaner and tastier curry for 4 quid.

Don't want to be the odd one out but I really found it terrible (twice) and I am a HUGE fan of non-fancy local type restaurants as well as Indian food.

May give Karachi Durbar a try


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you go for Karachi Darbar, try the mixed meats, they're very good.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Aha so Ravi's is a fine Pakistani restaurant ? Alright do they have the typical Pakistani dishes that Indians restaurants don't make ?

If not then I have to say that you were all fooled  There are dishes typical from Pakistan that are "yummly" awesome.... 

That actually reminds me of my round trips to Montreal from Ottawa...............if you guys meet up there during the weekend I might show up, but will need driving directions!!!

and yes I read a comment somewhere that one judged on the looks of the place rather than the meals ....have to tell yua I have been to places like that in Montreal but the food oh my ......simply delicious... I would not care at all to have a take out


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

M123 said:


> Honestly mate, I can see why the residents of Satwa would eat there, but your second comment is what I felt was the case when I see westerners there.
> 
> I went there a second time last week to try again. First time I had butter chicken, this time had Peshwari mutton, and daal fry.
> 
> ...


I dunno maybe not "English" enough for you. Maybe give the Kebab Shop in Discovery gardens a shot. Its a typical Kebab Shop you find in the UK. Donner Kebab, currt and all ! 

Its run by a UK Pakistani family. 

BTW Ravi Rocks ! been eating since there I was around 10. The owner was a friend of my dads


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

desertdude said:


> I dunno maybe not "English" enough for you. Maybe give the Kebab Shop in Discovery gardens a shot. Its a typical Kebab Shop you find in the UK. Donner Kebab, currt and all !
> 
> Its run by a UK Pakistani family.
> 
> BTW Ravi Rocks ! been eating since there I was around 10. The owner was a friend of my dads


I'm not sure what you mean by not 'English'? 

I'm simply saying that I did not like the food at all due to the quality of it. There's no need to 'guess' the reasons lol.

Will take on board your Discovery Gardens recommendation, but I am never in that area unfortunately.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Ravis offeres reasonable Pakistani food at good prices, but I do feel they are a bit overrated. 
Agree with poster who said they use very poor cuts of meat.

For better Pakistani food at reasonable prices, try Kabab Shop at Discover Gardens, BBQ Delight at Karama/JBR, Kabab rolls at Al Barsha or Royal Kitchen at the Marina - best Chapli Kababs I ever had, even though their curries werent good.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

desertdude said:


> I dunno maybe not "English" enough for you. Maybe give the Kebab Shop in Discovery gardens a shot. Its a typical Kebab Shop you find in the UK. Donner Kebab, currt and all !
> 
> Its run by a UK Pakistani family.
> 
> BTW Ravi Rocks ! been eating since there I was around 10. The owner was a friend of my dads


Donner kebabs?????

WOW, where????

And is there a bar next door....


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Discovery Gardens, Zen cluster.

And sorry no bar next door


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The neighbor loves that place... British fellow. Went with my pakistani friend and he said it was awful westernized food.  I didnt think it was too bad but then I think the hole in the wall places we go to in Sharjah are not so great...


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

The Pakistani restaurant Al Ibrahimi opposite Bur Juman (close to Ravi's - karama) has a good buffet very reasonably priced @ dhs.45. The menu was good with lots of choices. The place is neat and well maintained so this becomes my second choice for Paki food.


----------

